# General International 50-260 table saw



## GaryK

Great review! Thanks


----------



## teenagewoodworker

great review. when I'm in the market for a new table saw I'll have to check this one out. thanks for the review.


----------



## Hazspec

I have had the General 3050 for a little over a year and as far as I am concern you wont find anything much better. I take it OttawaP that you are from that city and knowing that the saw is made in Quebec the availability for purchase is easier than in the US. I live in Windsor and do alot of my purchases in the US as I can't seem to find anything other than Samona and other cheap tools around here. I looked in various locations around Detroit and the General name was not that common.To compliment the set-up and give me a good router table, I just bought the ProMax 250 steel cast router table to go with it. I am dying to set it up and try some raised panels. 
After having an older 10" table saw, this machine is everything you need for power and precision. I have learned though, the 3 hp is something to respect. I can say from the short time on this blog I learned about "Buddy Boards" and after reviewing them, I invested for the sake of safety, in one set from Woodstock International. 
After using the saw on a couple of projects you'll find it was the best investment you made. I wouldn't trade mine for anything.


----------



## OttawaP

AWood - Yes General in readily available everywhere pretty much everywhere around here. Hard to beat the General and GI line for tools, they've been building them for 50 years or so. Funny you should mention it, but I just put on board buddies before xmas and I love them. 3 hp saws need a lot of respect because that motor isn't boggin down for anyone. It's more likely to throw it back in your face than ever slow down. You're lucky to live on a border town because the big US players like powermatic, jet and Grizzly are all mostly unavailable.


----------



## toyguy

Great Review.

I also have a General…....... But mine is an antique. 
I'm not sure of the model number just off hand, but it is a saw my Dad had and used for many years. Now my everyday saw. I believe he bought it around 1960. It is only a 8 inch saw, but with a big motor running on 220 volts. Machined top that is still dead straight…..... A test to the longevity of the General products


----------



## coolbreeze

Thanks for the review. I have a Ridgid contractor saw, but often wonder what it would be like to have a cabinet saw like yours. One day, my friend. The thought of sending the wood through with no loss of power just makes me want to go get one right now! I like my saw, don't get me wrong. But you know where I'm at…..you were here and now you're there. Cool.


----------



## OttawaP

Coolbreeze - I used a Delta Contractor saw for years until had to sell it since I was moving. I'd probably still be running it today if not for that. When I was shopping again I thought there was no point in fooling around, might as well go for it. A contractor saw with a good fence will do everything a cabinet saw will do albeit with a little less ooomph.


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. Updating my Craftsman saw is my number 1 priority (when my wife will let me, of course). I have looked at the General line but simply do not know anything about it. This review has helped.

Thanks.


----------



## HarleySoftailDeuce

I'm thinking of upgrading from my General Intn'l contractors' saw…(which is just great) ...but I'm concerned with the dust collection; the full cabinet is what I'm looking for…and for the money…Generals' power tools are absolutely great ! I'd go out on a limb and say they can compete with a Powermatic.
Why spend more than one needs to??
Well…it's almost September…and I'd like to have my new saw before the snow flies…so I'm off to the internet shopping! If anyone has a great place to purchase a left tilt General Intn'l cabinet saw…please drop me an email !
[email protected]


----------



## HarleySoftailDeuce

I've finallly decided to "pull the trigger…and by a cabinetmakers' table saw! So….I put my 50-175M1 on Rhode Island Craigslist…and whoever buys this saw is going to be very pleased! If it were not for my " dust fobia"...I'd be happy with this saw ! It has been "very accurate" and all my work has prospered from the quality of General Intn'l table saws.
A good woodworking friend of mine…(who has all HUGE Powermatic tools)...recommended I buy a "Griz" ...but with all due respect….my dance card is all signed " General International "....and I could not be any more pleased with the quality and "dead on" accuracy of their table saw! Being a former tool & die maker…I know good tools…and my next purchase will be a General cabinet table saw….
The saga continues…for sure…left tilt…but because General has added new saws…I now will have the luxury of choosing !


----------



## gillyd

I have the right tilt version of this, been using it for a year now and will be writing a review on it. Wanted to put some mileage on it first


----------



## gillyd

I was wrong in my last comment, I have this one 50-260M1 which is the left tilt.


----------



## Guswah

Can someone here tell me if this model (50-260) was manufactured with a true riving knife that raises and lowers with the blade? Or was it just a splitter, which I believe needs to be set manually.


----------

